
Blockchain governance: the system is not immune to capture by interest groups - eddieoz
https://blogs.lse.ac.uk/businessreview/2019/06/04/blockchain-governance-the-system-is-not-immune-to-capture-by-interest-groups/
======
eddieoz
"When a single large firm captures the governance of a blockchain, it is not
clear how a decentralised blockchain differs from a traditional financial
intermediary as a provider of trust"

